# Recharge de l'AppleWatch



## odubief (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
Pensez vous qu'on pourra recharger la montre avec une batterie externe comme celles qui existent déjà pour l'iPhone ? Ça pourrait être pratique.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2015)

On peut en effet. Il suffirait de brancher le câble fourni à une prise USB, donc qu'elles viennent d'un ordi, d'un adaptateur secteur ou d'une batterie externe ne change rien.

Il y a même des fabricants qui ont déjà prévu le coup 

Nomadpod


----------



## odubief (17 Mars 2015)

J'ai vu ça aussi et c'est ce qui m'y a fait penser. Donc ça pourra marcher avec n'importe quelle batterie externe ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

A voir  !!


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Dans les accessoires de l'Awatch on retrouve 2 chargeurs: le 5w et le 12w
Lequel rechargera le plus vite ?


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Avril 2015)

Le 12 Watts


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

OK, merci, je m'en doutais bien mais en réalité ce qui me "turlupine" c'est de savoir s'il n'y a aucun inconvénient à charger avec ce 12 w ? (une charge plus rapide ne dégrade t elle pas l'accu au long court ?)


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Avril 2015)

Non pas avec les batteries d'aujourd'hui, surtout si Apple le met en vente comme étant compatible Apple Watch


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

OK, merci bien.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Tiens intéressant ça... Du coup la recharge en 2h30 c'est avec lequel ? Le 5W j'espère... Ça promet de diminuer le temps de chargé significativement avec le 12W...


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Avril 2015)

Elles sont livrées avec un chargeur 5W donc c'est bien 2h30 avec le 5W et moins avec le 12


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2015)

Ce sont les 2 chargeurs standards d'Apple! le fait que le plus gros soit capable de délivrer 12W ne signifie pas qu'il chargera plus vite la montre. Ce n'est pas le chargeur qui définit la puissance lors de la charge, mais l'appareil que l'on branche dessus.

Un appareil nécessitant 12W (un iPAD par exemple) se chargera plus lentement avec un chargeur 5W, mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai.
Un appareil nécessitant 5W ne tirera jamais plus de 5W sur le chargeur, même si celui-ci est capable de fournir 12W


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

@r e m y 
Si ce que tu affirmes est vrai (et ça me paraît correct) je devrais te gratifier de la "meilleure réponse" mais je ne le peux plus ! ?
Je ne peux plus modifier mon choix et ça me semble injuste: Je vais donc t'attribuer un "J'aime" en compensation


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> je devrais te gratifier de la "meilleure réponse" mais je ne le peux plus ! ?
> Je ne peux plus modifier mon choix et ça me semble injuste:


Le modo du coin peut faire ce changement à ta place.

(ce qui ne t'empêche pas de continuer à aimer Remy )


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

Voila voila , c'est fait


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le modo du coin peut faire ce changement à ta place.
> 
> (ce qui ne t'empêche pas de continuer à aimer Remy )





Jura39 a dit:


> Voila voila , c'est fait



Merci, vous êtes bien aimables !


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce sont les 2 chargeurs standards d'Apple! le fait que le plus gros soit capable de délivrer 12W ne signifie pas qu'il chargera plus vite la montre. Ce n'est pas le chargeur qui définit la puissance lors de la charge, mais l'appareil que l'on branche dessus.
> 
> Un appareil nécessitant 12W (un iPAD par exemple) se chargera plus lentement avec un chargeur 5W, mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai.
> Un appareil nécessitant 5W ne tirera jamais plus de 5W sur le chargeur, même si celui-ci est capable de fournir 12W


On est d'accord... Le produit ne prend que ce qu'il peut supporter. 

Mais si on regarde la gamme actuelle il s'avère qu'au moins deux produits vendus avec un chargeur 5W peuvent charger plus rapidement avec un 12W. C'est vrai pour l'iPhone 6 et l'iPad mini.

Donc la question pour l'Apple Watch reste ouverte. On pourra la brancher à un chargeur 12W mais on ne sait pas encore si oui ou non elle pourra en bénéficier ou si elle est bien limitée à 5W.


----------



## fousfous (13 Avril 2015)

Plus rapidement mais pas forcément en 12W 
Rien que monter à 7 ou 8W ça diminue le temps de chargement.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Ouaip... Affaire à suivre


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

Ben, qu'est ce que je fais alors de la "meilleure réponse" ?


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

On peut pas faire comme à L'école des fans et mettre un 10 à tout le monde ? [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ben, qu'est ce que je fais alors de la "meilleure réponse" ?



j'ai mis Remy en meilleure réponse , c'est pas ce que tu voulais ?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

Le mieux serait, pour le moment, de laisser en attente afin q'une réponse définitivement crédible émerge de cette discussion: Qu'en penses tu ?
PS: et donc le sujet n'est pas résolu.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @r e m y
> Si ce que tu affirmes est vrai (et ça me paraît correct) je devrais te gratifier de la "meilleure réponse" mais je ne le peux plus ! ?
> Je ne peux plus modifier mon choix et ça me semble injuste: Je vais donc t'attribuer un "J'aime" en compensation





pepeye66 a dit:


> Le mieux serait, pour le moment, de laisser en attente afin q'une réponse définitivement crédible émerge de cette discussion: Qu'en penses tu ?
> PS: et donc le sujet n'est pas résolu.



Ok ça roule 

pas facile de comprendre


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> pas facile de comprendre



Ca ca mérite un "Meilleure Réponse "!


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Avril 2015)

Un appareil ne tire pas forcément les 12W, mais Apple ayant ajouté le chargeur 12W dans la section des accessoires de l'Apple Watch il y a fort à parier qu'elle en tirera un avantage. Sinon ils auraient ajouté l'Apple Watch à liste de compatibilité sur la page de ce chargeur mais n'auraient pas ajouté le chargeur à la liste des accessoires


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)




----------



## yanakagva (6 Mai 2015)

Hello à tous,

J'ai remarqué quelques petites choses avec ma watch et je souhaitais vous en faire partager afin de voir si je suis le seul et si ces choses vous semblent normales.

Tout d'abord, je termine généralement la journée avec 40-50% de batterie. Je met ma montre à charger lorsque je vais me coucher vers 00h et je me lève vers 8h30. Lorsque je reprend ma montre, elle est souvent très très chaude. J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi puisqu'elle est théoriquement chargée depuis 6h ! Des jours elle n'est pas super chaude mais d'autres matin c'est pas possible de la porter de suite il faut la laisser refroidir.

Deuxième trucs, je n'arrive pas à charger la montre à 100%, tout les matins, dès que je la "débranche" du chargeur elle affiche fièrement un 99%, je suis si triste, j'aimerais tant retrouver ce 1% perdu je ne sais ou ...

Des avis ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mai 2015)

Le chaud c'est normal, c'est la magie de l'induction et des courants de Foucault dans l'inox... Rien de neuf... La batterie aucune idee


----------



## Fabeme (6 Mai 2015)

Moi ma batterie commence sa journée à 100%, et si l'induction implique une chaleur, elle ne doit pas être au point que tu ne peux porter la montre. 

Par contre si elle reste à 99% pendant 6h avec le galet qui envoie du courant pour finaliser la charge pendant ce temps là, c'est pas normal et ça implique une chauffe importante. Essaye de décharger la montre complètement ou proche de complètement jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'éteigne, et recharge la d'une traite. Vois si cela recalibre la batterie, sinon il faudra en parler à Apple, ça n'est pas normal (le 99% et la chauffe trop importante)


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2015)

À mon avis, la chaleur est liée à ce 1% manquant comme le fait remarqué Fabeme. 

La batterie charge donc toute la nuit sans discontinuer et elle va donc s'user prématurément. Demande un changement à Apple, c'est plus sur.


----------



## Mimil5 (6 Mai 2015)

je rejoint les avis présent si ça chauffe c'est que ça charge donc ta montre ne passe pas 2h en charge mais 8h et je crains que tu ai rapidement des pb avec celle-ci après la batterie est échangeable pendant la garantie si elle ne tien pas un certain temps mais prends les devant n'attends pas.

idée pour les ingénieur d'Apple : Il faudrait un support qui déconnecte le galet une fois la charge accomplie


----------



## poulroudou (7 Mai 2015)

J'ai parfois ce soucis. Je me réveille avec du 99%. Je l'enlève de son socle, la repose. La laisse sur son socle pendant un petit 1/4 d'heure, et la trouve à 100%.

J'attent une prochaine MAJ pour voir si ça continue, sinon je la ferai changer.


----------



## yanakagva (7 Mai 2015)

J'ai eu Apple au téléphone à l'instant qui confirme que c'est pas normal du tout, à priori la montre continuerait la charge pour gagner les 1% alors qu'elle ne devrait pas. Ils me proposent de la remplacer (je suis dans le délai des 14 jours) sauf qu'ils ne donnent aucune indication sur le délai de livraison de la nouvelle montre .......

Je me dis que je la remplacerais plus tard vu que c'est un problème qu'ils reconnaissent lorsqu'il y aura plus de stock et que les délais seront réduits..


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2015)

Apple te laisse la montre en attendant le remplacement. Les montres de remplacement sont d'ailleurs en stock. Tu devrais la recevoir en moins d'une semaine puis renvoyer la tienne ensuite sans le bracelet que tu gardes.

Franchement, je ferais l'échange tout de suite.


----------



## fousfous (7 Mai 2015)

En parlant de recharge, quelqu'un pourrait mesurer la consommation de du transformateur 5W avec ou sans le galet branché dessus (mais toujours sans Watch).


----------



## yanakagva (7 Mai 2015)

Gwen,

Au téléphone elle m'a dis que non car ils renvoient une boite complète avec bracelet et tout comme neuf. 

T'as du a faire à un remplacement ?

Comment ça se passe ? UPS prend rendez-vous précisément avec toi ? Si je peux éviter d'attendre toute la journée du coup..


----------



## Micha06 (26 Mai 2015)

Alors c'est mieux ou pas le chargeur 12w ? [emoji12]


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

Micha06 a dit:


> Alors c'est mieux ou pas le chargeur 12w ? [emoji12]


Bah ça va déjà vite comme ça 

Mais sinon je suis le seul à stresser de laisser branché toute la nuit?


----------



## Vanton (27 Mai 2015)

Tu mets un réveil pour débrancher ton tel à 2h du mat ? [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu mets un réveil pour débrancher ton tel à 2h du mat ? [emoji6]


Mon tel n'est pas branché la nuit lui


----------



## Vanton (27 Mai 2015)

Ah ? Tu le fais charger quand ?


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah ? Tu le fais charger quand ?


Bah généralement le soir, mais après ça dépend de comment est la batterie.
La seul raison qui fait que je recharge la watch la nuit c'est parce que c'est le seul moment ou je l'enlève, alors qu'un iPhone ça s'utilise sans problème branché (heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de recharge à induction dessus).


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2015)

Une solution (que j'utilise) consiste à brancher le système à induction de la montre sur un timer qui n'enclenchera (par exemple) qu'à 5 heures du matin; ce qui permettra de charger la montre sans la laisser trop longtemps sur son socle...
Je dis çà parce qu'à plusieurs reprises j'ai trouvé la montre chaude au petit matin après 6/7 heures de charge !


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Une solution (que j'utilise) consiste à brancher le système à induction de la montre sur un timer qui n'enclenchera (par exemple) qu'à 5 heures du matin; ce qui permettra de charger la montre sans la laisser trop longtemps sur son socle...
> Je dis çà parce qu'à plusieurs reprises j'ai trouvé la montre chaude au petit matin après 6/7 heures de charge !


Bah oui c'est ce que j'ai pensé mais j'ai peur que ça fasse du bruit (et accessoirement que ça fasse chère aussi)


----------



## yanakagva (27 Mai 2015)

pepeye66, si jamais pour information c'est pas normal que la montre soit chaude après une nuit de charge, c'est un problème "reconnu" et Apple remplace les montres touchées par ce problème.

J'ai vécu l'expérience.

La montre tout comme le téléphone coupe la charge de manière automatique lorsque la batterie est pleine. Si ta montre est chaude après 7 heures de charge c'est que ce switch ne se fait pas correctement et tu risques de voir la vie de ta batterie rendre l'âme rapidement.


----------



## Vanton (27 Mai 2015)

C'est peut-être simplement que la montre commence à se vider après la fin de la recharge et qu'elle repasse dans la nuit sous la barre où elle se remet en charge...

Je peux l'observer sur mon iPhone quand il est en charge trop longtemps. La charge se coupe et la batterie redescend à 95% avant de reprendre


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est peut-être simplement que la montre commence à se vider après la fin de la recharge et qu'elle repasse dans la nuit sous la barre où elle se remet en charge...
> 
> Je peux l'observer sur mon iPhone quand il est en charge trop longtemps. La charge se coupe et la batterie redescend à 95% avant de reprendre


Pour autant, sur mon iphone, la charge entre 95% et 100% se fait sans échauffement ! (en fait il est chaud jusqu'à 95% et finit froid de 95 à 100.. Et, par ailleurs, la montre qui se trouve toujours à charger entre 1h et 8h du matin avec une charge résiduelle entre 45 et 65% ne se retrouve pas chaude à chaque fois... J'ai pris contact avec Apple qui me renvoi vers leur revendeur local pour un test (! ?)
Je vais donc voir çà avec le revendeur mais j'ai des doutes sur sa capacité à me donner une réponse techniquement compréhensible !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

Depuis la maj j'avais encore pas mal de batterie le soir, +50% au lieu de -30%... J'ai remarquais aussi les derniers jours avant renvois que cela était chaud le matin... (Limite bouillant) Donc je suppose que contrairement au autres produits il n'y a pas d'arrêt de charge au sens propre... Laissant le galet alimenté en permanence... Et que du coup il y a évacuation en chaleurs calorifiques
Quid de la durée de vie des batteries, composants... Exposé à cette chaleur la nuit...


----------



## Micha06 (27 Mai 2015)

Combien de temps la recharge d'après vous ?


----------



## yanakagva (27 Mai 2015)

De la bouche d'un superviseur Apple Care, ce n'est pas normal que la montre chauffe durant la charge, si tel est le cas, y a soit un problème logiciel (qui doit être réglé par une mise à zéro des réglages et contenus puis re-pairage) soit un problème matériel et là Apple prend en charge le remplacement.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Depuis la maj j'avais encore pas mal de batterie le soir, +50% au lieu de -30%... J'ai remarquais aussi les derniers jours avant renvois que cela était chaud le matin... (Limite bouillant) Donc je suppose que contrairement au autres produits il n'y a pas d'arrêt de charge au sens propre... Laissant le galet alimenté en permanence... Et que du coup il y a évacuation en chaleurs calorifiques
> Quid de la durée de vie des batteries, composants... Exposé à cette chaleur la nuit...


Mais alors qu'est ce qui expliquerait qu'elle soit parfois bien froide ?


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Est-ce que la position sur le galet de charge ne pourrait pas jouer ?


----------



## anti2703 (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> On est d'accord... Le produit ne prend que ce qu'il peut supporter.
> 
> Mais si on regarde la gamme actuelle il s'avère qu'au moins deux produits vendus avec un chargeur 5W peuvent charger plus rapidement avec un 12W. C'est vrai pour l'iPhone 6 et l'iPad mini.
> 
> Donc la question pour l'Apple Watch reste ouverte. On pourra la brancher à un chargeur 12W mais on ne sait pas encore si oui ou non elle pourra en bénéficier ou si elle est bien limitée à 5W.





pepeye66 a dit:


> Merci, vous êtes bien aimables !




Alors pour avoir tester l'Apple watch avec un chargeur de 12W oui ça charge bien plus vite ! Je ne pense pas que la montre tire 12W mais au moins 7 ou 8. La montre est rechargé en 1h/1h30.
Attention quand même ça chauffe énormément ce qui indique une grosse perte. 
Ce que tu indiquais sur le couple produit/chargeur plus puissant est à peu prêt vrai. Enfin ça l'est sur tous les produits Apple. Tu peux charger n'importe quel produit Apple avec un chargeur plus puissant que celui d'origine, le produit se rechargera avec la puissance Max qu'il peut tirer, la différence sera perdu sous forme de chaleur. 

Par contre tu disais que l'on peut utiliser un chargeur de 5w avec un iPad ce qui est absolument FAUX !!  (excepté pour les mini).
Il ne faut surtout pas charger un produit avec un chargeur moins puissant que celui de base. Cela abîme a la fois le chargeur et la batterie de l'appareil en question. 
On remarquera que cela a tendance à faire chauffer la batterie et le chargeur.

Le proverbe dit : "qui peut le plus, peut le moins" pas le contraire. 

L'utilisation d'un chargeur moins puissant peut se faire à certaines conditions comme celle d'éteindre l'appareil qui charge et de ne le faire qu'occasionnellement (pour du dépannage).


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Beuh ? J'ai jamais dit qu'on pouvait utiliser un 5W avec les iPad 9,7"... Si ?


----------



## poulroudou (28 Mai 2015)

Moi aussi je subis ce soucis aléatoire. Parfois je l'antique bien chaude le matin à 99%, parfois froide ce matin avec 100%. Je l'ai reinitialié plusieurs fois sans changement [emoji19]


----------



## anti2703 (28 Mai 2015)

@Vanton 
Ah oui effectivement je me suis trompé...

C'était cette partie la d'un message de @remy que je voulais citer. 
"Un appareil nécessitant 12W (un iPAD par exemple) se chargera plus lentement avec un chargeur 5W, mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai.
Un appareil nécessitant 5W ne tirera jamais plus de 5W sur le chargeur, même si celui-ci est capable de fournir 12W"

Toutes mes excuses, je suis nouveau sur les forums et je ne maîtrise pas encore très bien l'application iOS. ;-)


----------



## Musaran (28 Mai 2015)

Personnellement, mon iPad mini, il ne se recharge pas avec le 5W.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2015)

Eh bien mon iPad 2 se recharge avec le 5W (ou bien l'USB de mon iMac) alors que le message "Aucune recharge en cours" est affiché. bien sur cette recharge est très lente mais ne fait chauffer ni le chargeur ni l'iPad


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Est-ce que la position sur le galet de charge ne pourrait pas jouer ?


Je fais très attention à bien la centrer sur le galet (même si je ne peux affirmer un centrage parfait).


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je fais très attention à bien la centrer sur le galet (même si je ne peux affirmer un centrage parfait).


Moi je la fait tenir à la verticale sur le galet, il n'y a que les aimants qui la retienne donc a plat la position devrais toujours être la même.


----------



## Mcbm (28 Mai 2015)

Alors voilà jusque là tout marchais très bien mais depuis hier j'ai un problème de batterie.

Ma batterie se décharge rapidement, hier elle n'a pas tenue la journée. Aujourd'hui quand je l'ai prise ce matin à 6H00 elle était à 100% et maintenant la batterie est a 5 % en sachant que quand je suis au travail je la porte pas. 
Ce matin en arrivant a mon travail environ un quart d'heure après l'avoir mise à mon poignet, la batterie était déjà descendu a 94% sans avoir fait quoi que ce soit de spécial avec. Tout a l'heure en la reprenant la batterie était à 10% alors qu'elle était posée a coté de mon téléphone. 

Normalement le soir je fini avec à peu près 60% de batterie en la portant de 6H00 a 22/23H00. 

Je l'ai déjumelée et rejumelée en la restaurant comme nouvel montre et c'est pareil, elle se vide en très peu de temps, elle perds 4 a 5% en un quart d'heure. 

Est-ce que ce problème est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Pas lu de retours de ce genre je crois. Le mieux est que tu contactes Apple, d'autant que tu l'as déjà remise à zéro...


----------



## Mcbm (28 Mai 2015)

Je viens de les contacter, ils vont venir la récupérer pour soit la réparer oou soit l'échanger. 

En attendant je vais tenter une restauration de mon iPhone et de la montre pour voir si ça résous le problème.


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Je doute très fortement qu'Apple s'amuse à repérer ces montres. Tu auras certainement droit à un échange


----------



## joeGuillian (28 Mai 2015)

de mon côté AW chargée  à 100% ce matin vers 8h et là 18h06, j'ai 60%. Mais entre temps j'ai fait quelques optimisations qui n'étaient pas présentent pour une partie de la journée. + le fait que je joue encore pas mal avec... Je vais donc davantage constater s'il y a des progrès demain après être reparti sur 100% de charge.

Ce qui serait intéressant est de lister les optimisations à faire et voir ce que cela a apporté de les faire...


----------



## Mcbm (28 Mai 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> de mon côté AW chargée  à 100% ce matin vers 8h et là 18h06, j'ai 60%. Mais entre temps j'ai fait quelques optimisations qui n'étaient pas présentent pour une partie de la journée. + le fait que je joue encore pas mal avec... Je vais donc davantage constater s'il y a des progrès demain après être reparti sur 100% de charge.
> 
> Ce qui serait intéressant est de lister les optimisations à faire et voir ce que cela a apporté de les faire...



Avec la mienne, quand je n'avais pas ce problème, le matin quand je la prenais a 6H00 a 100% je tenais toutes la journée sans problème, je finissais avec 60/70%.


----------



## joeGuillian (28 Mai 2015)

Mcbm a dit:


> Avec la mienne, quand je n'avais pas ce problème, le matin quand je la prenais a 6H00 a 100% je tenais toutes la journée sans problème, je finissais avec 60/70%.




- 60/70% vers quelle heure?
- Qu'entends tu lorsque tu dis "_en sachant que quand je suis au travail je la porte pas_. " cela veut dire qu'elle n'est pas utilisée durant combien d'heures? Est elle en mode économie d'énergie durant ce temps?


----------



## Mcbm (28 Mai 2015)

Je finis a 60/70% vers 22/23H00. Sur mon lieu de travail on ne peut pas porter de bijoux, montres etc, je ne la porte pas de 7H00 le matin a 15H00 l'après midi. Pendant ces 8H00 elle est en veille, l'écran éteint. 

Elle n'est pas en mode économie d'énergie, je l'enlève simplement de mon poignet.


----------



## joeGuillian (28 Mai 2015)

Mcbm a dit:


> Je finis a 60/70% vers 22/23H00. Sur mon lieu de travail on ne peut pas porter de bijoux, montres etc, je ne la porte pas de 7H00 le matin a 15H00 l'après midi. Pendant ces 8H00 elle est en veille, l'écran éteint.
> 
> Elle n'est pas en mode économie d'énergie, je l'enlève simplement de mon poignet.




Merci pour cette explication précise  Et qui permet de mieux comprendre.
Dans mon cas je l'utilise au poignet toute la journée, de 8/8h30 jusqu'à fin de soirée (23h environ).
Là j'ai une utilisaton 8h -> 19h20 =56% restante, mais comme je joue (bcp trop) encore avec c'est difficile de me dire que je suis en situation d'usage "normale"...


----------



## pepette38 (28 Mai 2015)

Meme souci pour moi : peandant 3-4 jours ma montre tenait de 8 a 22 h avec 50-60 % de conso ( en jouant avec car c'etait les premiers jours), les jours d'apres elle se vide en juste 9-10h pour le meme usage ... Ça fais juste 8 jours que je l'utilise maintenant.
J'ai tente une mise a jour hier : meme souci aujourd'hui
Peut etre qu'une appli tourne en tache de fond ... Je vais tenter un on/off en la prenant demain matin a 100% pour voir ...
Apres faudra passer en monochrome, ne pas utiliser le cardio ... Ce serait dommage de se depouiller de toutes les fonctions qui font le cote smart de cette montre. Je vais aussi tenter d'appeler l'apple store...


----------



## canna03 (28 Mai 2015)

il y a surement un problème de batteries :la mienne je l'ai depuis le 24 avril et sa batterie tient toujours aussi bien ,elle est souvent à 50% à 23 h  et je ne la porte pas tout le temps au travail .


----------



## joeGuillian (28 Mai 2015)

De mon côté j'ai:

- Désactivé "Dis Siri" car cela ne me sert pas
- Les animations/effets de transparence, car idem cela ne me sert pas vraiment (même si c'est plus joli)
- J'ai activé le power saving mode dans l'application Exercice 
- Gardé uniquement les notifications qui me sont utiles

- Ma luminosité est au milieu (------X-------)
- J'ai coupé les sons car ce n'est pas discret.

Voilà, je vais à présent voir l'effet de ce paramétrage dans la journée de demain.


----------



## pepette38 (28 Mai 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai:
> 
> - Désactivé "Dis Siri" car cela ne me sert pas
> - Les animations/effets de transparence, car idem cela ne me sert pas vraiment (même si c'est plus joli)
> ...



- siri off - fait
- transparence off - fait
- notif : activites, sms, agenda
- luminosite - min
- son - coupe hier => meme deboirs


----------



## Micha06 (28 Mai 2015)

Bon sérieux vous tenez combien de temps avec votre Watch chargée à 100%
10/12/14/16/18 heures ?


----------



## Mcbm (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai essayé toutes sortes de réglages et rien n'y fait, elle se décharge rapidement. 
J'ai restauré mon iPhone et ma montre cet après midi en pensant que ça aurait résolu le problème mais ça n'a rien changé. La batterie se vide peut être un peu moins vite mais elle vide quand même plus rapidement qu'au début. 

Elle doit vraiment avoir un problème. Depuis un mois que je l'ai, elle tenait bien la charge jusqu'a hier. 

Apple me dit qu'il faut 5 a 6 jours pour la récupérer réparée ou échangée. De mémoire ça prenait 3 ou 4 jours j'avais envoyé mon iPhone 4S pas très longtemps après sa sortie et ça n'avait pas été aussi long pour en recevoir un autre. 
Les délais ont changé ou c'est ma mémoire qui me fait défaut ?


----------



## Micha06 (28 Mai 2015)

Perso mise au poignet ce matin 6h00. ( charger à 100%) à 16 h00 ( 10/12 % de batterie) elle m'a demandée de passer en mode minimum[emoji45][emoji36]
Je me suis pas trop amusé avec aujourd'hui j'ai pas répondu à un appel non plus j'ai lu 3/4 mails et 2 ou 3 messages...
Et j'avais désactivé le lever de poignet [emoji35]


----------



## Micha06 (28 Mai 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai:
> 
> - Désactivé "Dis Siri" car cela ne me sert pas
> - Les animations/effets de transparence, car idem cela ne me sert pas vraiment (même si c'est plus joli)
> ...


a
J'ai tout désactivé ce que je pensé énérgivore 
Suivi,cardio, mise au poignet à 6h00 ce matin... 10% à 16h00 elle me de demande de passé en mode minimum [emoji25][emoji35][emoji36][emoji16]
Je me suis pas trop amusé avec aujourd'hui pourtant...
J'ai même pas répondu à un appel


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Ça dépend de l'usage. Mais j'ai presque tenu 2j la fois où j'ai testé


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je doute très fortement qu'Apple s'amuse à repérer ces montres. Tu auras certainement droit à un échange


Je comprend mal la réponse !!


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Oups il fallait lire "réparer" ! 

À mon avis Apple ne les réparera pas. Trop compliqué à démonter.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Oups il fallait lire "réparer" !
> 
> À mon avis Apple ne les réparera pas. Trop compliqué à démonter.



@Vanton Désolé


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai fait 2 jours aussi une fois.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai mis la mienne en vente sur i-occasion


----------



## Micha06 (28 Mai 2015)

En désactivent " dis Siri " on dirait que la batterie se décharge moins vite


----------



## joeGuillian (28 Mai 2015)

"Dis Siri" tourne constamment et le désactiver doit avoir un effet sur la consommation d'énergie.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2015)

Micha06 a dit:


> Bon sérieux vous tenez combien de temps avec votre Watch chargée à 100%
> 10/12/14/16/18 heures ?


Presque 2 jours plein pour moi en l'utilisant quand même pas mal...


----------



## pepette38 (29 Mai 2015)

Micha06 a dit:


> Bon sérieux vous tenez combien de temps avec votre Watch chargée à 100%
> 10/12/14/16/18 heures ?



Au debut j'aurai dit 2 jours ... Mais depuis mes soucis je dirai a peine 10 h (pour un meme usage)


----------



## pepette38 (29 Mai 2015)

Suite echange avec le support apple : apres reinitialisation de la watch, la conso semble etre revenue a son etat initial ... A confirmer sur qq jours d'utilisation mais il semblerait donc que cette conso excessive soudaine soit liee a une appli trop gourmande (laquelle ? Mystère ...). C'est toujours mieux qu'un pb hardware , mais si on pouvait avoir une promo sur la v.2 en tant qu'utilisateur qui debug la v.1


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)

Les applis météo sont souvent très gourmandes sur la Watch.


----------



## Mcbm (29 Mai 2015)

Je reviens sur mon problème de baisse rapide de la batterie de ma montre. Après une première restauration de l'iPhone et de la montre en réinstallant mes sauvegarde, le problème était toujours présent. Hier soir, j'ai tenté une nouvel restauration de l'iPhone et de la montre mais cette foie en tant que nouvel iPhone et nouvelle watch, j'ai ensuite réinstallé mes applications une par une et refait mes réglages comme ils étaient avant et depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 
J'ai pris la montre ce matin à 6H00 avec la batterie a 100% et actuellement à 19H30 la batterie est a 69%. 
Je peux dire que mon problème est résolu. Sûrement une app qui déconnait et qui tournait en tâche de fond ou quelque chose comme ça.   

En tout cas bien content que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre. Je n'ai pas encore annulé ma demande de réparation, je le ferais demain ou Dimanche, je verrais comment elle va se comporter dans le weekend end.


----------



## Micha06 (29 Mai 2015)

Mise au poignet à 6h30 ce matin charger à 100% (  froide, chargeur froid  ) 
21h45... 50 % de charge [emoji12][emoji41][emoji15]
C'est très bon !!

L'Apple Watch tiens la charge...!! ( " dis Sirri désactivé ! " )

 ( en déplaise au jaloux... Si ils viennent perturber ce forum c'est que quelques part ils sont intéressés...[emoji13][emoji39][emoji78][emoji82] )

Utilisation " normal " appel,sms,Mails
Plus quelque démonstration aux collègues [emoji355]️[emoji41]
Franchement très content de cette montre connecter 
Quel régale de laisser l'iPhone dans un coin du salon et répondre n'importe ou aux applications [emoji41][emoji355]️[emoji390][emoji39][emoji12][emoji106]
Je viens de " rebrancher Siri " dis Siri...on vas voir ce que ça donne 

Par contre j'ai toujours l'application suivi et les rythmes cardiaques sur off 
Je vous tiens au jus !!


----------



## irinuci (29 Mai 2015)

Ma montre s'est chauffé pendant la charge seulement pendant la première charge, plus depuis (1sem)
Aujourd'hui je l'ai porté 12h, j'ai tout en marche: SIRI, méteo etc J'ai lu des mails, répondu à 5 appels au moins, utilisé Exercises, iCoyote. Il lui reste 43%. J'ai le chargeur de 5W.
Mais! Je suis allée à un atelier "prise en main de votre AW..." en AStore. Les AW sport se chargent différemment des AW acier, même le dos des AW ne sont pas pareils...


----------



## Doowii (29 Mai 2015)

irinuci a dit:


> Ma montre s'est chauffé pendant la charge seulement pendant la première charge, plus depuis (1sem)
> Aujourd'hui je l'ai porté 12h, j'ai tout en marche: SIRI, méteo etc J'ai lu des mails, répondu à 5 appels au moins, utilisé Exercises, iCoyote. Il lui reste 43%. J'ai le chargeur de 12W.
> Mais! Je suis allée à un atelier "prise en main de votre AW..." en AStore. Les AW sport se chargent différemment des AW acier, même le dos des AW ne sont pas pareils...



Il t'ont expliqué les différences ?


----------



## irinuci (29 Mai 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Il t'ont expliqué les différences ?


Non, mais vous voyez les 4 "trous" derrière? Chez les AW acier sont plus grands je dirais de 30%. Et je me rends compte que les chargeurs sont différents aussi. Quand j'ai fait la remarque il m'a dit: Oui, mais vous avez une acier...j'ai pas insisté. D'ailleurs en store ils ont des chargeurs spéciaux qui rechargent leur montres super vite!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2015)

Micha06 a dit:


> Mise au poignet à 6h30 ce matin charger à 100% (  froide, chargeur froid  )
> 21h45... 50 % de charge [emoji12][emoji41][emoji15]
> C'est très bon !!
> 
> ...


Tu as tout coupé, et tu es déjà à si peu de batterie?

Tout est branché pour moi, j'ai même mis de à musique sur les enceintes AirPlay dans la soirée, je suis toujours à 55% de batterie...

J'ai l'impression que certaines montres tiennent mieux que d'autres en usage normal...


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)

Je pense qu'il peut y avoir une différence de charge restante sur la Watch selon que la watch et l'iphone sont connectés ou non connectés et bien sur plus ou moins longtemps dans l'une ou l'autre situation.


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

irinuci a dit:


> Non, mais vous voyez les 4 "trous" derrière? Chez les AW acier sont plus grands je dirais de 30%. Et je me rends compte que les chargeurs sont différents aussi. Quand j'ai fait la remarque il m'a dit: Oui, mais vous avez une acier...j'ai pas insisté. D'ailleurs en store ils ont des chargeurs spéciaux qui rechargent leur montres super vite!!


La charge est identique. C'est juste le look du chargeur qui est different : celui de la sport est en plastique blanc et celui de la classique est en inox et un peu plus fin. Mais il me semble qu'ils sont totalement compatibles. D'ailleurs Apple ne vend que les versions en métal sur le store. 

Pour les montres la différence vient de la matière : les Sport ont un dos en composite et les classiques un dos en céramique. Et en effet le look est different : les classiques ont un cerclage argenté des capteurs. Mais là encore c'est purement esthétique


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> La charge est identique. C'est juste le look du chargeur qui est different : celui de la sport est en plastique blanc et celui de la classique est en inox et un peu plus fin. Mais il me semble qu'ils sont totalement compatibles. D'ailleurs Apple ne vend que les versions en métal sur le store.
> 
> Pour les montres la différence vient de la matière : les Sport ont un dos en composite et les classiques un dos en céramique. Et en effet le look est different : les classiques ont un cerclage argenté des capteurs. Mais là encore c'est purement esthétique


Ah Ok! 
Sinon le fait de chauffer est normal ou pas? 
Et on peut la laisser donc sur le chargeur toute la nuit? C'est ce que je fais depuis tjs avec l'iPhone sans le moindre souci...


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Si c'est le même genre de batterie que sur les iPhone, il faudrait théoriquement ne pas les charger à plus de 80% et ne pas les décharger à moins de 20%... Mais avouons que c'est impossible en pratique


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

La semaine prochaine je vais passer en AS, je leur poserai la question...


----------



## anti2703 (30 Mai 2015)

Petit conseil que l'on retrouvera sur le site d'Apple dédié au batterie. 

Des le déballage de la montre laissé la batterie se décharger complètement et faite une recharge a 100% sans l'interrompre. L'idéal étant de le faire avec le chargeur de 5W pour calibrer la batterie. Je m'explique :

Quand vous chargez une batterie la charge se passe en deux étapes :

La première partie qui charge la montre (ou tout autre appareil utilisant une batterie au lithium-ion) de 0 à 80% en charge "rapide".

Le 80 à 100% s'effectue en charge "lente". 
L'intérêt d'une recharge complète de la batterie tous les mois et de la calibrer pour lui "rappeler" ses extrémums. En gros lui dire 0% c'est la et 100% c'est ici. C'est un réglage qui peut se perdre avec le temps (certes ce risque (d'effet mémoire) à disparu avec les batteries récentes mais reste un temps soit peu présent).

L'utilisation d'un chargeur de 5W est meilleure dans le sens où comme je vous l'ai dit il y a une charge lente et une rapide.
Si l'on utilise un chargeur de 12W la charge sera rapide de 0 à 100% ce qui vas bousillé le calibrage de la batterie effectué en usine et celui que l'on peut faire tous les mois en déchargeant complément la montre.
L'utilisation d'un chargeur de 12W ne fera jamais sauter la garantie de votre montre et ne l'endommageras pas, mais il est a utilisé avec parcimonie pour justement préservé ce rythme de charge lente et rapide. (On peut très bien l'utiliser de temps en temps quand il faut partir au bar et que la montre est a sec). Mais garder bien à l'esprit que le chargeur 5W est quand même à privilégier. 

Tous ces conseils étant dans une optique d'avoir la plus longue autonomie et offrir la plus longue durée de vie a la batterie de la montre. (Et de toutes les batteries fonctionnant au lithium-ion). 

Concernant les montres un peu trop énergivore j'en ai eu la désagréable expérience.
Je m'explique :

J'ai procédé à un échange via Apple Care pour X raison.
J'ai donc restauré ma sauvegarde. Soucis je suis passé d'une montre qui pouvait tenir de 5H du matin (je me lève tôt le matin [emoji56]) jusqu'à 23h et finir avec 12% de batterie. Le soucis sur la nouvelle, c'est qu'elle pouvait perdre jusqu'à 2% de batterie en 1min... Je vous laisse imaginer... 

Du coup j'ai tenté un hard reboot (bouton latéral + couronne). Cela à un peu amélioré l'autonomie mais ça ne m'a pas permis de retrouver l'autonomie génial que j'avais sur la première montre, et ce pour la même utilisation et les mêmes réglages. J'ai donc effacer complètement la montre sans remettre de sauvegarde. 

Et la magie ! Autonomie retrouvée comme avant, avec toujours les mêmes réglages et la même utilisation. 

Donc dernier conseil : réinitialisé vos montres complètement sans réinstaller de sauvegarde, et regarder ce que ça donne. 
Si le problème persiste effacez à nouveau la montre et réinstaller les apps une à une afin de trouver la coupable.
Je sais c'est long, mais ça vous éviteras des allers-retours avec l'Apple care parfois tout aussi long et infructueux. 

J'espère en avoir pu en aidé quelques uns et éclairé les autres.  
En tout cas, bonne soirée à tout le monde et si vous avez des questions n'hésiter pas. [emoji4]

Antoine.


----------



## anti2703 (30 Mai 2015)

@irinuci
"Sinon le fait de chauffer est normal ou pas? 
Et on peut la laisser donc sur le chargeur toute la nuit? C'est ce que je fais depuis tjs avec l'iPhone sans le moindre souci..."

Oui le fait de chauffer est normal.
C'est des pertes énergétique. En électronique on appel ça le rendement. Il s'agit en fait de la différence entre ce que le chargeur reçois et ce que la batterie charge réellement. Ces pertes sont engendrées par toutes sortes de choses, comme par exemple la résistance des câbles.
Le fait que ta montre chauffe est normal et vient que quand ta montre est chargée à 100% mais qu'elle reste branchée bah étant donnée qu'elle ne peut plus se charger plus ; ce qu'elle reçoit du chargeur car celui-ci lui envoie encore du courant. Tout simplement la montre ne peut plus "mettre" ce courant dans la batterie qui est déjà pleine, la montre vas le transformer en chaleur.

Ce qui est au passage est du pur gaspillage d'énergie mais n'endommage pas la montre. 
(Au passage on notera que les chargeurs Apple sont un peu plus écolos que les autres puisque qu'ils détectent que la montre est a 100% et diminue l'intensité du courant envoyé, justement pour diminuer les pertes en chaleur). 
A ce moment là, la montre ne charge plus. 


Pour la question de savoir si tu peux laisser ta montre toute la nuit chargée il faut éviter.

Je viens de l'expliquer, c'est du gaspillage de ressources...
Mais en plus de ça, quand la montre est déjà chargée et reste branchée il y a un deuxième phénomène qui se produit :

Puisque la batterie ne peut plus charger vu qu'elle est a 100% (et qu'elle transforme tout ce qu'elle reçoit en chaleur) , la seule chose qu'elle peut faire c'est se décharger.

Elle vas donc se décharger d'1% et repasser a 99%. A ce moment là, elle peut donc à nouveau se recharger jusqu'à 100% puis repasser a 99% etc... et ce, toute la nuit. 

Les batteries Apple Watch ayant une durée de 1000 cycles (pour faire court tu peux rajouter 100.000% avant que la batterie ne soit morte). 
Le fait de faire 99% -> 100% -> 99% - 100% toute la nuit use donc des cycles pour rien. 

Certes ça n'abîme pas la batterie mais au bout de quelques années cela peut avoir son importance, si toujours, on part dans l'optique de conserver la meilleur autonomie possible et la meilleure durée de vie pour la batterie. ;-)


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2015)

@anti2703 :
Tes explications et conseils me paraissent pertinents mais:
Peux tu expliquer pourquoi si l'on laisse la montre charger toute une nuit on la récupère chaude/tiède au petit matin alors qu'elle n'est censée effectuer que des charges de compensation donc des charges lentes qui, sur mon iphone, le laissent totalement froid ?


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

Moi je trouve que tout est clair. Hier soir, sans chronométrer, L'AW s'est chargé en aprox. 30' à 5W. Je l'ai enlevée depuis son chargeur et ce matin elle était à 98%. Donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la laisser sur le chargeur toute la nuit, t'a raison Antoine. Après, je me dis que ces batteries sont faites pour tenir assez longtemps, on aura le temp d'arriver à la V3 d'AW avant. J'ai toujours mon iPhone 3S, il est passé dans les mains des mes enfants, maintenant c'est mon beau père qu'il a et on l'a chargé n'importe comment etc etc.
Ce qui pose problème (pour l'AW) est le fait de devoir parfois tout réinstaller pour prb. de batterie. Là je crois qu'il y a un souci. J'espère qu'il sera corrigible par une mise à jour etc sans devoir changer la montre. Je m'y suis habituée mdr


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2015)

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire comme connerie sur les batteries... Dire qu'un cycle est bouffé de faire 99->100->99->100.... Chez moi un cycle c'est 100% de charge, même Apple le décrit d'ailleurs... Dans le cas cité sa ne fait que 2% d'un cycle..comme les cycles de charge et décharge... C'est plus les batteries d'y 10 ans... Justement de les déchargés à fond les dégrades... Enfin bref faut de tout pour faire un monde...


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> @irinuci
> 
> Pour la question de savoir si tu peux laisser ta montre toute la nuit chargée il faut éviter.
> 
> ...



Faux, faux et re faux.


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire comme connerie sur les batteries... Dire qu'un cycle est bouffé de faire 99->100->99->100.... Chez moi un cycle c'est 100% de charge, même Apple le décrit d'ailleurs... Dans le cas cité sa ne fait que 2% d'un cycle..comme les cycles de charge et décharge... C'est plus les batteries d'y 10 ans... Justement de les déchargés à fond les dégrades... Enfin bref faut de tout pour faire un monde...


T'a raison, il faut de tout pour faire un monde...


----------



## fousfous (30 Mai 2015)

Un cycle peut se faire en plusieurs, c'est bien 100% en entier...


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

Qu'est qu'il est agressif ce garçon! Tiens, c'est même pas un hors sujet: il devrait canaliser son énergie pour dire ce qu'il a à dire au lieu de ...bref. Et je n'ai rien compris, je sais que vous êtes des rapides les gars mais il faut un minimum d'ortho sinon on ne vous prête la moindre attention. Désolée.


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

La question reste: pourquoi certaines montres chauffent pendant le cycle de charge (quel qu'il soit!). On est d'accord que les AW ne se chargent/déchargent pas pareil.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Sur Mac et sur iPhone, Apple a prévu qu'ils restent en charge et ils ne font pas de yoyo entre 99 et 100%. La batterie baisse jusqu'à 95% avant de repartir en charge, de ce que j'ai pu constater.

Pour les chauffes n'oubliez pas que c'est de l'induction... Je ne serais pas surpris que ça change la donne. On sait que cette technique engendre beaucoup de pertes. C'est peut-être une piste à suivre ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Sur Mac et sur iPhone, Apple a prévu qu'ils restent en charge et ils ne font pas de yoyo entre 99 et 100%. La batterie baisse jusqu'à 95% avant de repartir en charge, de ce que j'ai pu constater.
> 
> Pour les chauffes n'oubliez pas que c'est de l'induction... Je ne serais pas surpris que ça change la donne. On sait que cette technique engendre beaucoup de pertes. C'est peut-être une piste à suivre ?


Ça fait plusieurs fois sur le forum que j'explique que c'est normal:

Pour que la recharge par induction se fasse, il faut créer un champs alternatif à hautes fréquence... Ce champs créé des courants de Foucault dans les matériaux conducteurs qui cherchent à s'opposer à ce champs (on l'appelle parfois le champs démagnétisant...). Les courants de Foucault qui sont génère dans le 316L créent simplement par effet joule des calories... La montre chauffe (au passage, c'est le principe des poêles a inductions...).

Donc tout est normal sous le soleil... La montre est plus ou moins chaude en fonction: 

Depuis combien de temps la charge est finie
La surface sur laquelle elle est posée (lorsqu'elle charge la nuit dans ma salle de bain en marbre, je la retrouve gelée le matin).

Je vous suggère d'aller consulter sur internet de la littérature sur les courant de Foucault ou l'induction, on trouve pas mal de littérature intéressante sur le sujet...

Pour les plus érudits, je vous conseille les cours de Richards feynman, disponible en ligne ici :

http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/

Le chapitre sur l'électromagnétisme...


----------



## joeGuillian (30 Mai 2015)

Après quelques jours d'utilisations à présent et après avoir fait quelques paramètrages d'optimisation je suis très satisfait par l'autonomie, je fini mes journées (> 23h00) avec plus de 50%.

En revanche chez noté que l'Apple Watch éteinte totalement perd quelques % durant la nuit entre 3 et 5 %. Je ne sais pas vraiment l'expliquer pour le moment... Pour tout ceux qui éteigne leur Apple Watch durant la nuit avez vous noté une petite perte d'autonomie?

Je vais continuer à faire des mesures sérieuses mais à suivre...


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

Oui, c'est ca, l'induction! Pourtant je l'avais déja entendu quelque part mais j'avais oublié. Je vais lire sur courant de Foucault (ca me changera du pendule). Et oui je perds 3-4 % pendant la nuit. Merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Les batteries Apple Watch ayant une durée de 1000 cycles (pour faire court tu peux rajouter 100.000% avant que la batterie ne soit morte).
> Le fait de faire 99% -> 100% -> 99% - 100% toute la nuit use donc des cycles pour rien.



Erreur de raisonnement!

Supposons que la Watch de par sa consommation, use 1% de batterie tous les 1/4 d'heure.
En la laissant branchée (en supposant que la batterie se recharge chaque fois qu'elle passe à 99% comme tu sembles le croire) en 4 heures elle aura fait 16 fois 99%-100% soit 16% d'un cycle complet.

Si tu la débranches dès qu'elle est chargée, au bout des mêmes 4 heures, elle aura perdu 16% de charge et quand tu la retrancheras elle remontera à 100% ce qui fera exactement les même 16% de cycle.

Le nombre de cycles ne vient donc pas du temps pendant laquelle la montre est mise en  charge, mais uniquement de la consommation de la montre qu'il faudra compenser à la charge suivante.


----------



## joeGuillian (30 Mai 2015)

irinuci a dit:


> Oui, c'est ca, l'induction! Pourtant je l'avais déja entendu quelque part mais j'avais oublié. Je vais lire sur courant de Foucault (ca me changera du pendule). Et oui je perds 3-4 % pendant la nuit. Merci



Tu perds 3-4% la montre éteinte? Ou bien en économie d'énergie?


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Erreur de raisonnement!
> 
> Supposons que la Watch de par sa consommation, use 1% de batterie tous les 1/4 d'heure.
> En la laissant branchée (en supposant que la batterie se recharge chaque fois qu'elle passe à 99% comme tu sembles le croire) en 4 heures elle aura fait 16 fois 99%-100% soit 16% d'un cycle complet.
> ...


Bon! Avec ce raisonnement, au bout de 25h de recharge, la montre ferait donc 100% ou un cycle complet. Je comprends donc qu'il ne faut pas l'oublier sur son chargeur pendant tout un WE? Car si on la débranche avant 25h elle sera à 99%-100% chargée et elle va recommencer un cycle une fois arrivée à 0%. Puis-je donc déduire que la vie de ce genre de batterie se mesure en cycles de 0%-100%-0%? Ca veut dire, ce qui est plutôt logique, que la vie de la batterie dépends du nombre de cycles générés par la consommation et non par la recharge (même si pendant la recharge prolongée on a un consommation plus ralentie de la batterie mais une consommation quand même).


----------



## irinuci (30 Mai 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Tu perds 3-4% la montre éteinte? Ou bien en économie d'énergie?


Je la laisse se charger à 100% (le soir) et je l'a débranche dès qu'elle arrive à 100%. Le matin (après 8H) elle est à 97%. Montre éteinte, oui.


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai laissée allumée toute une nuit pour voir - juste enlevée de mon poignet exposé sur la table de nuit, elle a perdu 10% pour info.


----------



## joeGuillian (30 Mai 2015)

irinuci a dit:


> Je la laisse se charger à 100% (le soir) et je l'a débranche dès qu'elle arrive à 100%. Le matin (après 8H) elle est à 97%. Montre éteinte, oui.



Ok merci cette perte semble donc être "normale". Je ne l'explique pas vraiment car la montre n'est pas censée consommer de l'énergie sachant qu'elle est éteinte, mais l'extinction + l'allumage consomme aussi un petit peu j'imagine plus je ne sais quoi ensuite


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Erreur de raisonnement!
> 
> Supposons que la Watch de par sa consommation, use 1% de batterie tous les 1/4 d'heure.
> En la laissant branchée (en supposant que la batterie se recharge chaque fois qu'elle passe à 99% comme tu sembles le croire) en 4 heures elle aura fait 16 fois 99%-100% soit 16% d'un cycle complet.
> ...


Tout à fait de ton avis (je n'avais pas trop prêté attention à son calcul alambiqué)
la seule différence réside dans le nombre de charges (même courtes): Peuvent elles nuire à la durée de vie de la batterie ? il parait que non mais j'en doute.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

J'aime beaucoup ces raisonnements... Ce n'est pas tout à fait exacte, personne n'a raison ici...

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste des batteries, mais j'ai quelques bases... Les problèmes d'effets mémoire proviennent, pour simplifier, de la structure métallographique des anodes / cathodes utilisées... Lors d'un rechargement, la réaction chimique est inversé, mais il est difficile d'obtenir la même taille de grain, la même structure métallurgique qu'à l'origine (pour simplifier). Du coup, on crée des "défauts" dans la structure, qui génère une perte d'efficacité au niveau de la réaction d'oxydo-réduction (celle qui génère le courant).

En répétant un grand nombre de fois l'opération, on dégrade de plus en plus les performances jusqu'à ce que cela se voit...

L'impact dépend beaucoup des structures des anodes et cathodes utilisées... Dans les batteries lipo, le lithium est dans un gel polymère qui sert d'électrolyte. La batterie est moins soumise à l'effet mémoire, mais se dégrade tout de même avec les cycles de charges... De plus ces réactions sont des réaction exothermique irréversibles, du coup il y a un certains hysteresys à considérer...

Si l'on raisonne sur de petits cycles de charges (à partir de la je suis en dehors de mon champs de compétences), on peu estimer que l'on sollicite toujours la même zone de la batterie... Celle-ci va donc se dégrader, même si on ne parcours pas un cycle de charge... Cependant, on peut imaginer que l'on use pas plus cette zone que si l'on faisait une charge normale, mais la zone est plus petite... Du coup faire un cycle complet ou non revient à peu près au même... Au final on use une petite partie de la batterie (proportionnellement à la quantité de charge). C'est donc bien au finale plus ou moins un nombre de cycle complets qu'il faut considérer et non pas un nombre de "branchements".

C'est comme ça que je le voit, mais cela reste à mon avis un raisonnement encore simpliste qu'un spécialiste pourra démonter...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Pour les courageux curieux, j'ai trouvé ça à lire : https://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/file/index/docid/693344/filename/VA2_BADEY_QUENTIN_22032012.pdf


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2015)

L'effet mémoire n'existe plus sur les batteries actuelles


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour les courageux curieux, j'ai trouvé ça à lire : https://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/file/index/docid/693344/filename/VA2_BADEY_QUENTIN_22032012.pdf



Oui en effet il faut du courage


----------



## pepette38 (1 Juin 2015)

Mcbm a dit:


> Je reviens sur mon problème de baisse rapide de la batterie de ma montre. Après une première restauration de l'iPhone et de la montre en réinstallant mes sauvegarde, le problème était toujours présent. Hier soir, j'ai tenté une nouvel restauration de l'iPhone et de la montre mais cette foie en tant que nouvel iPhone et nouvelle watch, j'ai ensuite réinstallé mes applications une par une et refait mes réglages comme ils étaient avant et depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> J'ai pris la montre ce matin à 6H00 avec la batterie a 100% et actuellement à 19H30 la batterie est a 69%.
> Je peux dire que mon problème est résolu. Sûrement une app qui déconnait et qui tournait en tâche de fond ou quelque chose comme ça.
> 
> En tout cas bien content que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre. Je n'ai pas encore annulé ma demande de réparation, je le ferais demain ou Dimanche, je verrais comment elle va se comporter dans le weekend end.



Bou bou ... Ce probleme de conso excessive recommence au bout de 3 jours ( version de base 1.0.0, aucune appli ajoutee) : vous la re initialisez tout les combien votre montre ?


----------



## Vanton (1 Juin 2015)

Jamais fait pour ma part. Je l'ai reçue le 18 mai, soit il y a 15j


----------



## Mcbm (1 Juin 2015)

Depuis le jour où je l'ai restaurée plus aucun problème, la je suis à 73% de batterie donc tout va bien.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2015)

Aucun soucis: il me reste 72% de batterie (il est 21:07, je l'ai mise ce matin à 7:10)...


----------



## Slyly33 (3 Juin 2015)

irinuci a dit:


> Je la laisse se charger à 100% (le soir) et je l'a débranche dès qu'elle arrive à 100%. Le matin (après 8H) elle est à 97%. Montre éteinte, oui.


Bonjour, nouvel acquereur d'une AWS GS 38mm, je l'ai rechargé hier soir à 100% puis arrêté pour la nuit. Je l'ai rallumé ce matin, elle était bien à 100%.


----------



## Fabeme (3 Juin 2015)

pepette38 a dit:


> Bou bou ... Ce probleme de conso excessive recommence au bout de 3 jours ( version de base 1.0.0, aucune appli ajoutee) : vous la re initialisez tout les combien votre montre ?



Perso tous les soirs.

Par contre si tu es en 1.0.0 tu devrais la mettre à jour depuis l'application iPhone en 1.0.1


----------



## joeGuillian (3 Juin 2015)

Slyly33 a dit:


> Bonjour, nouvel acquereur d'une AWS GS 38mm, je l'ai rechargé hier soir à 100% puis arrêté pour la nuit. Je l'ai rallumé ce matin, elle était bien à 100%.



Assez aléatoire de mon côté parfois je perd rien, parfois de 1 à 3 %.


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Perso tous les soirs.
> 
> Par contre si tu es en 1.0.0 tu devrais la mettre à jour depuis l'application iPhone en 1.0.1


Tu la réinitialises tous les soirs ???


----------



## Micha06 (7 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu la réinitialises tous les soirs ???





Fabeme a dit:


> Perso tous les soirs.
> 
> Par contre si tu es en 1.0.0 tu devrais la mettre à jour depuis l'application iPhone en 1.0.1


Ou bien tu l'éteint tous les soirs...?


----------



## joeGuillian (7 Juin 2015)

De mon côté je l'éteins tous les soirs.


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2015)

J'ai lu un article qui semble montrer qu'on obtient la meilleure autonomie en la laissant éteinte en permanence.


----------



## joeGuillian (8 Juin 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai lu un article qui semble montrer qu'on obtient la meilleure autonomie en la laissant éteinte en permanence.



Certes... En revanche l'éteindre durant la nuit,si elle n'est pas utilisée ne peut pas vraiment faire du mal à la batterie... Cela permet d'espacer les charges.


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Certes... En revanche l'éteindre durant la nuit,si elle n'est pas utilisée ne peut pas vraiment faire du mal à la batterie... Cela permet d'espacer les charges.


Bah oui mais du coup elle ne fait pas son rôle, c'est à dire donner l'heure et réveiller le matin


----------



## joeGuillian (8 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui mais du coup elle ne fait pas son rôle, c'est à dire donner l'heure et réveiller le matin



Cela dépend des usages, ma montre (quelque soit sa techno) me sert toute la journée jusqu'au soir. Je ne porte jamais une montre en dormant et je me sert de mon Smartphone (en mode avion) pour le réveil... Du coup j'éteins mon A Watch la nuit, mais au final c'est davantage lié à l'usage que j'ai depuis très longtemps avec mes montres.


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Cela dépend des usages, ma montre (quelque soit sa techno) me sert toute la journée jusqu'au soir. Je ne porte jamais une montre en dormant et je me sert de mon Smartphone (en mode avion) pour le réveil... Du coup j'éteins mon A Watch la nuit, mais au final c'est davantage lié à l'usage que j'ai depuis très longtemps avec mes montres.


Pas besoin de la porter en dormant (très peu hygiénique), moi elle est juste posé sur le coté et pour voir l'heure un tap sur l'écran sans avoir besoin de se lever, vraiment très pratique. 
Mais pourtant une montre ce serait plus logique qu'elle sert de réveil et que ce soit l'iPhone qui soit éteint


----------



## SebR2611 (8 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Pas besoin de la porter en dormant (très peu hygiénique), moi elle est juste posé sur le coté et pour voir l'heure un tap sur l'écran sans avoir besoin de se lever, vraiment très pratique.
> Mais pourtant une montre ce serait plus logique qu'elle sert de réveil et que ce soit l'iPhone qui soit éteint




J'ai entendu par ci par là que le haut parleur n'était pas puissant du tout. La montre réussi à réveiller sans problème ? Aussi bien qu'un iPhone par exemple ?


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> J'ai entendu par ci par là que le haut parleur n'était pas puissant du tout. La montre réussi à réveiller sans problème ? Aussi bien qu'un iPhone par exemple ?


Bah personnellement je trouve qu'il est suffisamment puissant, suffisamment pour les appels par exemple qui ne posent pas de problème ou pour réveiller justement le petit petit son permet de se réveiller sans sursauter, c'est vraiment bien fait 
Largement mieux que de se faire réveiller par l'iPhone.


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Certes... En revanche l'éteindre durant la nuit,si elle n'est pas utilisée ne peut pas vraiment faire du mal à la batterie... Cela permet d'espacer les charges.


Il faudrait comparer la consommation d'énergie durant la phase d'allumage et d'initialisation de l'OS à la consommation en veille durant la nuit. 

Si la première est supérieure à la deuxième, il vaut mieux la laisser en veille plutôt que de la rallumer chaque matin.


----------



## yanakagva (8 Juin 2015)

Donc pour info si vous éteignez votre watch et que vous la branchez après qu'elle soit éteinte elle se rallume automatiquement ...


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> Donc pour info si vous éteignez votre watch et que vous la branchez après qu'elle soit éteinte elle se rallume automatiquement ...


Bah oui, logique


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

Logique oui et non... Ça découle d'une certaine logique. Mais ça peut s'opposer à la logique de l'utilisateur qui veut simplement faire charger une montre éteinte.

Après c'est un choix d'Apple, qui existait déjà avec les dock pour iPod il y a 10 ans. Donc ça ne me choque pas.


----------



## SebR2611 (8 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Logique oui et non... Ça découle d'une certaine logique. Mais ça peut s'opposer à la logique de l'utilisateur qui veut simplement faire charger une montre éteinte.
> 
> Après c'est un choix d'Apple, qui existait déjà avec les dock pour iPod il y a 10 ans. Donc ça ne me choque pas.




C'est au contraire très logique. Tu veux charger ta montre éteinte, il suffit de la brancher quand elle est encore allumée et de l'éteindre ensuite. Si tu la branche alors qu'elle est éteinte, elle s'allumera automatiquement, ce qui, en cas de défaillance des boutons physique peut être très pratique !


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est pratique que c'est logique... [emoji57] Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est un choix d'Apple, et il ne date pas d'hier. Et ça ne me choque pas


----------



## steinway59 (15 Juin 2015)

Hello! 
j'ai ma montre depuis 14 jours une AW Sport GS 48mm, et ça fait bien une semaine que le matin après avoir chargé toute la nuit elle indique 99% de charge, et je perds facile 2% ensuite en 15/20min en ayant la montre au poignet sans l'utiliser.
J'ai éteint et rallumé la montre, puis l'ai posée sur son chargeur pour retrouver 100% et là c'était reparti à la normale pour 2 jours, ensuite rebelote... vous avez la même chose ou je dois appeler le SAV?
A savoir que lors de la "formation personnalisée" (vous savez le mail qu'on a reçu pour avoir une heure d'entretien avec un spécialiste Apple), il m'a été indiqué qu'il fallait éviter les décharges complètes de la montre! car cela réduit le temps de vie de la batterie.
malheureusement mon souci de batterie a commencé le lendemain de cet entretien :/


----------



## Vanton (15 Juin 2015)

Me semble qu'il y a déjà eu des cas similaires et Apple avait changé les montres en question. Elles étaient assez chaudes en plus, lorsque leurs propriétaires les débranchaient


----------



## steinway59 (15 Juin 2015)

Ah ok! Merci Vanton! Effectivement ma montre est assez chaude quand je la debranche :/ si apple me l'échange comment je peux faire pour garder l'historique de l'appli activité et exercice?


----------



## Fabeme (15 Juin 2015)

steinway59 a dit:


> Ah ok! Merci Vanton! Effectivement ma montre est assez chaude quand je la debranche :/ si apple me l'échange comment je peux faire pour garder l'historique de l'appli activité et exercice?


C'est synchronisé avec ton iPhone  quand tu recevras la nouvelle, tu demandera à l'app de restaurer ta sauvegarde.


----------



## Kyone (15 Juin 2015)

steinway59 a dit:


> Hello!
> j'ai ma montre depuis 14 jours une AW Sport GS 48mm, et ça fait bien une semaine que le matin après avoir chargé toute la nuit elle indique 99% de charge, et je perds facile 2% ensuite en 15/20min en ayant la montre au poignet sans l'utiliser.
> J'ai éteint et rallumé la montre, puis l'ai posée sur son chargeur pour retrouver 100% et là c'était reparti à la normale pour 2 jours, ensuite rebelote... vous avez la même chose ou je dois appeler le SAV?
> A savoir que lors de la "formation personnalisée" (vous savez le mail qu'on a reçu pour avoir une heure d'entretien avec un spécialiste Apple), il m'a été indiqué qu'il fallait éviter les décharges complètes de la montre! car cela réduit le temps de vie de la batterie.
> malheureusement mon souci de batterie a commencé le lendemain de cet entretien :/


J'ai eu le même problème que toi pendant les premières semaines d'utilisation, ainsi que le fait que la montre soit chaude après être restée branchée une fois complètement chargée. C'est rentré dans l'ordre depuis.


----------



## steinway59 (16 Juin 2015)

J'ai appelé l'apple care hier : on m'a conseillé de réinitialiser la montre puis de faire une recharge, j'ai fait ça hier soir et ce matin la montre était froide et à 100% : en 2h20 d'utilisation basique j'ai perdu 6% : c'est une perte normale d'autonomie? Je verrais ce soir combien jl me restera après mon heure de sport.


----------



## steinway59 (16 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème que toi pendant les premières semaines d'utilisation, ainsi que le fait que la montre soit chaude après être restée branchée une fois complètement chargée. C'est rentré dans l'ordre depuis.


Tu as fait une manipulation spéciale? et maintenant tu finis une journée à combien de %?


----------



## Kyone (16 Juin 2015)

steinway59 a dit:


> Tu as fait une manipulation spéciale? et maintenant tu finis une journée à combien de %?


Non, rien de spécial, à part peut-être l'avoir déchargée complètement puis rechargée à 100% plusieurs fois... hier en la débranchant une fois arrivée à 100 %, elle était chaude à nouveau mais je n'ai pas perdu de batterie rapidement. J'aimerais tenter la manipulation qu'ils t'ont indiquée mais quelle est-elle ? C'est juste forcer un redémarrage de la montre en appuyant sur le bouton et la couronne en même temps pendant plus de 10s ?

C'est difficile de dire à quel pourcentage je finis la journée car ma montre n'est pas toujours chargée à 100 % le matin. Aujourd'hui, par exemple, j'ai commencé la journée à 87 % car ma montre était chargée complètement à 22h hier. Il est midi et je suis à 80 %. Sachant que je ne porte pas ma montre en dormant (7 heures) et que je la mets en mode avion, je pense qu'à minuit ce soir je finirai aux alentours de 45 %.


----------



## Vanton (16 Juin 2015)

Il arrive de plus en plus souvent que ma montre soit chaude au réveil. Mais elle est bien à 100% et l'autonomie est normale. Je finis mes journées entre 60 et 40% en fonction de mes usages


----------



## Kyone (16 Juin 2015)

Oui donc je pense que c'est normal. Ou alors, on a tous une montre fuckée


----------



## steinway59 (16 Juin 2015)

La manipulation consiste à aller dans la montre : application reglages > general > réinitialiser > effacer contenu et réglages 
Ne pas oublier de faire une sauvegarde de l'iphone avant si on ne fait pas de sauvegarde icloud de la montre.


----------



## sebconcept (16 Juin 2015)

En ce qui me concerne, elle met énormément de temps à charger entre 92 et 100% (au moins 1h30).... Le matin je la récupère à 100% mais dès le moment ou je l'enlève de son socle de charge je suis à 99% . 
Par contre pour une journée de 7h30 a 21h30 il me reste 55% donc très correcte. 
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est le temps de charge des dernier pourcent et que des que je l'enlève elle passe a 99%....

Je vais tenter une décharge-recharge complète au cas ou pour le calibrage....

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Kyone (17 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> C'est difficile de dire à quel pourcentage je finis la journée car ma montre n'est pas toujours chargée à 100 % le matin. Aujourd'hui, par exemple, j'ai commencé la journée à 87 % car ma montre était chargée complètement à 22h hier. Il est midi et je suis à 80 %. Sachant que je ne porte pas ma montre en dormant (7 heures) et que je la mets en mode avion, je pense qu'à minuit ce soir je finirai aux alentours de 45 %.


Je finis donc la journée à 39%, sachant que j'ai été déconnecté mon iPhone pendant une bonne heure et que ça bouffe pas mal la batterie. C'est honnête, je pense.


----------



## Kyone (17 Juin 2015)

sebconcept a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, elle met énormément de temps à charger entre 92 et 100% (au moins 1h30).... Le matin je la récupère à 100% mais dès le moment ou je l'enlève de son socle de charge je suis à 99% .
> Par contre pour une journée de 7h30 a 21h30 il me reste 55% donc très correcte.
> Ce qui m'inquiète c'est le temps de charge des dernier pourcent et que des que je l'enlève elle passe a 99%....
> 
> ...


Je pense que c'est plutôt normal car la batterie charge très vite au début, puis ralentit après. Tu peux faire un calibrage, ça devrait te donner des valeurs plus "correctes".


----------



## sebconcept (17 Juin 2015)

Effectivement, je viens de faire un calibrage et tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## steinway59 (17 Juin 2015)

Hier soir après 16h30 d'utilisation (dont 1h de sport) il me restait 39% de batterie
ce matin, montre froide mais 99% donc dés que je le peux je ferai une calibration comme vous : vous l'avez laissé se décharger jusqu'à extinction puis recharge à 100% en une fois c'est ça?


----------



## sebconcept (17 Juin 2015)

Exact décharge à fond ou quasi a fond quand elle s'est mise en mode réserve vers les 1% de batterie restante.
Puis recharge a 100% (entre 2h30 et 3h sur AW 42)


----------



## leyann (1 Janvier 2017)

Jai tout lu mais impossible de savoir si je dois la laisser charger toute la nuit ou bien faire des recharges ponctuelles pour ne pas qu'elle s'eteigne ...


----------



## CounterSpy_p (2 Janvier 2017)

leyann a dit:


> Jai tout lu mais impossible de savoir si je dois la laisser charger toute la nuit ou bien faire des recharges ponctuelles pour ne pas qu'elle s'eteigne ...


Je ne sais pas si ça répond à ta question, Apple recommande de la poser sur son socle de recharge le soir.
Après peu importe que tu fasses des recharges ponctuelles ou toute la nuit, les batteries lithium-ion n'ont pas d'effet mémoire et ne sont pas sensibles à ça.


----------



## leyann (2 Janvier 2017)

D'accord merci


----------



## themasck83 (3 Janvier 2017)

je ne sais si cela peut aider , mais je me suis aperçu après quelques tests que l'apple watch avait une meilleure autonomie en la laissant rechargée la nuit .
 recharge de 3h : 36 heures d'autonomie , 
 recharge la nuit : 48 heure d'autonomie


----------



## leyann (19 Janvier 2017)

c'est bon a savoir ! j'ai l'impression que moi aussi, sans avoir vraiment mesuré. mais moi du coup je fais en sorte de le charger jusqua presque 100%


----------



## mi@hel26 (29 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir, pour ma part j'ai la AW 2 depuis 3 jours. La question qui reste pour moi en suspend n'est pas de savoir s'il faut 5 ou 12 W pour la recharge mais de savoir si je peux mettre un chargeur 2,1 ou 3 ampères pour la recharge ? Car j'essaye de faire celle-ci lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau ou en voiture. J'ai la même question d'ampérage concernant mon Ipad Pro 12,9".
Si quelqu'un a une réponse, d'avance merci.


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2017)

Tu peux mettre ce que tu veux comme chargeur, ca ne chargera pas plus vite pour la watch mais aucuns risque de l'endomager.
Pour ton iPad pro 12,9" par contre prend le 3 ampères si tu veux pas que ca prennes la journée


----------



## mi@hel26 (1 Mai 2017)

Merci FousFous pour ta réponse claire.


----------



## Karybout (9 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Est-il plus rapide pour recharger une apple watch 3 d'utiliser le port USB d'un MacBook Pro avec adaptateur USB - USB-C plutôt que l'adaptateur 5W ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (9 Mars 2019)

mi@hel26 a dit:


> Bonsoir, pour ma part j'ai la AW 2 depuis 3 jours. La question qui reste pour moi en suspend n'est pas de savoir s'il faut 5 ou 12 W pour la recharge mais de savoir si je peux mettre un chargeur 2,1 ou 3 ampères pour la recharge ? Car j'essaye de faire celle-ci lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau ou en voiture. J'ai la même question d'ampérage concernant mon Ipad Pro 12,9".
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse, d'avance merci.



Bonjour, 
Tout est lié, il faut un ampérage de charge qui conditionnera le temps de charge. Donc sachant que P=UI (puissance égale tension multipliée par l’ampérage) et que la tension des chargeur pour iPhone et iPad est de 5,2 volts
Tu as arithmétiquement ...en arrondissant 
1 A pour le chargeur 5 W d’Apple ...5 Watts= 5 Volts x 1 Ampère 
2,4 A pour le chargeur 12 W d’Apple... 12 W = 5 V x 2, 4 A
3,5 A pour le 18 W
Donc si tu veux 3 A il te faut un chargeur 18 W
Si tu te contentes de 2 A, 12 W suffisse.
On peut également jouer sur la tension pour diminuer le temps de charge mais la question ne se pose pas avec les chargeurs dédiés smartphones et tablettes.
Comme précisé tu peux prendre le chargeur que tu veux dans la limite du raisonnable, le ibidules régulera sous réserve d’avoir un câble de liaison bien conçu. 
Reste un seul point, la charge résiduelle (le ibidule chargé a 100%) est toujours plus forte avec les chargeurs plus puissants d’où un très léger risque pour les batteries qui restent en charge trop longtemps. Éternel débat non vraiment tranché mais qui demande un peu de raison dans l’utilisation de chargeur trop puissant donc trop rapide.


----------



## Karybout (9 Mars 2019)

Et ce nouvel i-Cable Apple de recharge Apple Watch - USB-C de 30cm à 35 euros, quelqu'un sait si ca chargerait plus vite que le kit 5W d'origine ?

J'ai demandé à l'assistance Apple, le gars ne sait pas mais il suppose que oui ...

https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...argeur-magnétique-apple-watch-vers-usb-c-03-m


----------



## fousfous (10 Mars 2019)

Karybout a dit:


> Et ce nouvel i-Cable Apple de recharge Apple Watch - USB-C de 30cm à 35 euros, quelqu'un sait si ca chargerait plus vite que le kit 5W d'origine ?
> 
> J'ai demandé à l'assistance Apple, le gars ne sait pas mais il suppose que oui ...
> 
> https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...argeur-magnétique-apple-watch-vers-usb-c-03-m


Ça devrait rien changer, c'est juste pour pouvoir brancher a des chargeurs usb c.


----------



## Karybout (10 Mars 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça devrait rien changer, c'est juste pour pouvoir brancher a des chargeurs usb c.



Ok, merci, c'est ce que je pensais.

Néanmoins, mon iPhone 8 se recharge bien plus vite sur le port USB-C de mon MacBook qu'avec le chargeur 5W.
Dommage que ce ne soit pas pareil avec l'Apple Watch 3 parce que je la porte H24, elle me sert de "réveil intelligent" ... fort agréable en "veillissant" avec mes horaires variables.
Je la met donc en charge 2 fois par jour.


----------



## fousfous (10 Mars 2019)

Sauf que l'iPhone peut recharger plus vite et que le port du Mac est capable de délivrer bien plus que 5W.


----------



## Karybout (10 Mars 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Sauf que l'iPhone peut recharger plus vite et que le port du Mac est capable de délivrer bien plus que 5W.



D'accord, donc les Apple Watch sont incapables de charger plus vite mais peut être qu'un jour ...


----------



## fousfous (11 Mars 2019)

Karybout a dit:


> D'accord, donc les Apple Watch sont incapables de charger plus vite mais peut être qu'un jour ...


Bah après elles chargent déjà suffisamment vite je trouve, surtout quand une journée ne consomme même pas un tiers de la batterie...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah après elles chargent déjà suffisamment vite je trouve, surtout quand une journée ne consomme même pas un tiers de la batterie...


Je trouve qu'elle consomme pas mal quand mème , je suis a 54 % a midi .Mais depuis son achat j'ai pas encore fais une décharge complète, cela est il conseillé ?


----------



## themasck83 (13 Mai 2019)

comme tous matériel avec une batterie li-po il est conseillé de faire une décharge complete par mois pour recalibrer la batterie .


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je trouve qu'elle consomme pas mal quand mème , je suis a 54 % a midi .Mais depuis son achat j'ai pas encore fais une décharge complète, cela est il conseillé ?


C'est parce que tu es beaucoup dessus je pense, mais vraiment rien d'inquiétant.


themasck83 a dit:


> comme tous matériel avec une batterie li-po il est conseillé de faire une décharge complete par mois pour recalibrer la batterie .


Jamais fait sur mes appareils sans ressentir une usure anormale de la batterie.


----------



## themasck83 (13 Mai 2019)

il faudrait voir les notifications active ainsi que les actualisations en arrière plan certaines consolent peu d'autres beaucoup .


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2019)

themasck83 a dit:


> il faudrait voir les notifications active ainsi que les actualisations en arrière plan certaines consolent peu d'autres beaucoup .


Comment voir cela?


----------



## Christian32000 (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir

et comment connaitre le nombres de cycles de la batterie sur coconut ça marche pas ???


----------

